# New Wheels



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

I've had so many problems with pulling since starting up this way of life just this past July. I've been using this 2009 Caravan. While the most comfortable vehicle I have ever owned, it just doesn't cut it for hauling my Ultra-light









So we've been hunting, reading, talking and testing whats out there as a solution.
Ta da !!! Picked up Mister Ram on Friday and just been sitting here in the living room window lookin at my driveway with a big grin. My first pickup.
I think we're gonna have a nice 2011 season.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbup1: Way to go :thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Watch out!!! The biggest adjustment to buying a more capable tow vehicle is you forget about the load behind you. Don't mistreat your towable.

And the best news of all is when you realize you can tow so much more. Can you spell upgrade!

Congrats on the new TV (tow vehicle).


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

I know I know.:shrug: My wife and I are already talking 24-26. But not until we're finished with next years x Canada trip.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

cool:thumbup1:


----------

